# Soaps



## Cheirenya (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's few photos of my soaps (these are the first ones I have ever made): 

Olive oil soap:






Beer and honey soap (my own recipe):





Coffee soap: 





Rose salt soap:


----------



## agriffin (Mar 21, 2010)

:shock: WOW! Those are nice and the photography is stunning!  Good job!


----------



## Cheirenya (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you agriffin. Photography is my hobby too.


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 22, 2010)

The first one looks creamy i love it  
Great Job


----------



## holly99 (Mar 22, 2010)

They all look great. Super job! I really like your photography as well. The little flower buds are perfect.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Mar 22, 2010)

your soaps are exquisite and your photography is superb.


----------



## April (Mar 23, 2010)

They took my breath away.

They are very sophisticated.

You have proved that "I have not seen everything yet."

Best regards,

April


----------



## Cheirenya (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you all! =)

I'll upload more photos when next batches are ready.


----------



## ewenique (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2010)

wonderful job!!! I love the little roses too!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 25, 2010)

They all look great.  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Mar 25, 2010)

Great photos! Nice soaps! Are they 100% olive oil?


----------



## Cheirenya (Mar 25, 2010)

Woodi: First one is 100% olive oil.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful soaps and amazing photos


----------



## honor435 (Apr 6, 2010)

nice!


----------



## ToniD (Apr 6, 2010)

Great Looking!


----------



## misty (Apr 8, 2010)

Your soaps are so eye catching, your photography is fantastic.  May I ask what font you used for writing your name. I love it.....


----------



## Cheirenya (Apr 19, 2010)

misty said:
			
		

> Your soaps are so eye catching, your photography is fantastic.  May I ask what font you used for writing your name. I love it.....


I can't remember it's name, but I found it here: http://www.1001freefonts.com/

And thank you


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful!  That coffee one looks delish.


----------

